# Aquaclear 110 question



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi all, I just purchased an Aquaclear 110 for use in my future tank. I will also be using an FX-5. About the Aquaclear, I have two questions. The manufacturer suggests that the BioMax be replaced every three months. Hmmm. Won't I be destroying all that good bacteria with it? Doesn't make sense. Also, I do not intend to use carbon as the middle filtration layer. Any ideas on what to use in it's place or should I use nothing? Thank you in advance.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, it would remove the bacteria that is on the media. The Aquaclear HOB are primarily mechanical filters, and very good at that job. In this case I'd max load your canister for the biological filtration and use the Aquaclear 110 for the mechincal, that way you can replace/clean the media often and not have to worry about the bacteria. :thumb:


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, that makes more sense. Thank you. What type of mechanical filtration do you suggest, besides the AC foam? And in what order in the filter box?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

They say replace it so you spend money.
*dwarfpike* is right about the bio being removed with it.

I would actually go the other way with the bio on the ac110 and mechanical on the canister you decide to use.
You could stick a lot more mechanical media in the canister.

Order going from bottom to top of filter:
I would do two sponges/foam then biomax on the AC, add a prefilter sponge on the intake.

In the canister put sponges, pads, and floss in there, I would put a prefilter sponge here also.
You could still throw in some pot scrubbies for bio if you like.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

On my AC 110s I just use two sponges without a prefilter, biomax, or carbon.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I get the idea. But wouldn't it be better to use the canister primarily for bio as it probably has a greater space for bio media and the Aquaclear for primarily mechanical? Just a thought. I've been out of the hobby a LONG time and still am still learning. I like the idea of prefilters but these filters probably would require a DIY job as I don't see anything available specifically for them. Any ideas on how to make the pre-filters? Like, what is a good material to use? Thanks for your help.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I use my canister filter mainly for biological filtration because it contains a lot more filter media than the AC 110 and my AC 110 for mechanical. Like Vincent, I just use two sponges in the AC 110. You can just rinse the BioMax in tank water. You don't need to replace it every three months unless you want to help Hagen's bottom line.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The canister is much more versatile compared to the ac that is the only reason why I made the suggestion.
Prefilters can simply be a sponge made for a sponge filter.
I would find a course one so it doesn't restrict flow too much.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Dobbs92  
I think they are referring to something like this with the plastic tube taken out 
and then slipped over the intake of your AC110:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/198263/product.web
Sooo,
I have a question about using and cleaning a pre filter...
When you turn the filter off to clean it, does the stuff caught by the pre filter float off from the backwash of the filter
or 
is it pretty much stuck on the sponge until you can get it to a bucket to rinse?
Thanks,


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

God Bless America, if this isn't a great website! Yes, I pretty much get the idea. There seem to be endless ways of configuring the two filters as far as media goes and I appreciate all the suggestions. Hey Alicem, yup, I've been fishing around and getting myself confused but that looks alot like some of the stuff I've been thinking about. It seems pretty coarse which would be just fine. About your question, hmmm, if you keep the filter running while you carefully remove the prefilter sponge, wouldn't that eliminate the problem of dispersing the debris around the tank? Just an idea. It's all theoretical to me at this stage until I get running and try this stuff out. Again, thanks for the replies.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I use plastic dish scrubbers in my AC 550s as well as a sponge and BioMax media.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> About your question, hmmm, if you keep the filter running while you carefully remove the prefilter sponge, wouldn't that eliminate the problem of dispersing the debris around the tank?


I just wanted to see how the others that recommended pre filters handled it.

I don't use prefilters, so this is how I do it. 
When I am ready to service my ACs, I leave them running and put a small plastic drinking cup under/over it. 
The extension is removed and stuff starts floating off of it and is pretty well contained in the cup. 
I have live plants, so there is always a stray leaf or whatever stuck to the intake.
Then I lift the plastic cup from the tank with the extension in it full of water and put them into another container waiting for it.
There is where I clean the extension tube.
With no live plants you may not have this issue.

When you unplug the AC it will back wash and stuff will start comming out, into the tank from the filter.
I get ready for that and remove the U tube quickly, but know water can splash around a bit so watch your light fixture....

hth,


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

dwarfpike said:


> The Aquaclear HOB are primarily mechanical filters, and very good at that job. In this case I'd max load your canister for the biological filtration and use the Aquaclear 110 for the mechincal, that way you can replace/clean the media often and not have to worry about the bacteria. :thumb:


This is totally untrue. The only way to make a AC110 a mechanical filter would be to clean the sponges daily with chlorinated water. The sponge is a very effective bio media, and whether you want it to or not it will become a bio filter. In addition, if you use a cannister strictly for bio filtration, you would have to prefilter the water to keep the media from being plugged, because you left out the mechanical media. In both cases it would be a waste of capabilities. The AC can be used with a second sponge element, which improves both the mechanical and biological capabilities.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

All filters become biological (except a protien skimmer), true. But a AC110's strength is in the mechincal side. Yes you can max it for bio, but it still wouldn't be as good as maxing the canister for bio. Max loading doesn't mean leaving out one or the other, it means playing to each filter's strength. You still need the prefilter on a canister even if you max load it for bio as you pointed out. I never recommended not having it. It's just that the canister is build to better handle the bio and the AC110 built better to go mechanical. While you can change them up and they will still do very well, I prefer to play to their strengths.


----------

